# How long do you keep your magazines loaded?



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Do the springs wear out if you keep them loaded? Do you need to switch them out? How often do they need changing? Do you keep them fully loaded?


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Always loaded, all the time.

Springs wear out through use, not through static compression.
A magazine spring that is constantly loaded and unloaded will wear out faster than a fully loaded mag spring sitting on the shelf for 20 years.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Rotate mine every 6 months. Only load 28 in a 30, no reason just what I've always done. Same with pistol mags load a couple short 15 in a 17 etc. It's part of the 6 month clean and inspection of weapons. That sit and are not used but ready to rock at a moments notice.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Modern spring steel is not subject to significant change if compressed within certain limits. Magazines these days take that into account and are designed not to exceed that limit. Load 'em up, leave 'em loaded.

_Using_ mags on a regular basis causes more stress than anything else.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

I was thinking they might be like cars, you know how you have to turn cars over every so often?


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Springs in good mags do not get tired. You can leave them loaded for years. Worst thing that can happen if stored in damp place maybe some rust.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Good to know. Thanks.


----------



## Butler Ford (Mar 5, 2015)

Chipper said:


> Rotate mine every 6 months. Only load 28 in a 30, no reason just what I've always done. Same with pistol mags load a couple short 15 in a 17 etc. It's part of the 6 month clean and inspection of weapons. That sit and are not used but ready to rock at a moments notice.


There is one pretty good reason to drop a round or two out of your mags: on an AR or M1A tac reload and a closed bolt, a full mag may not seat at all or difficult at best.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Butler Ford said:


> There is one pretty good reason to drop a round or two out of your mags: on an AR or M1A tac reload and a closed bolt, a full mag may not seat at all or difficult at best.


Never seen that on M1A/M14, except Ill fitting, flush mount, 5-rd mags required for hunting. Those were NIB SA ILL

USGI or Checkmate 20-rd never ever a problem


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Butler Ford said:


> There is one pretty good reason to drop a round or two out of your mags: on an AR or M1A tac reload and a closed bolt, a full mag may not seat at all or difficult at best.


 Can you explain why ? Other than a myth that has been around for a long time. No loading your mag to their limit will have No effect on the springs If a Mag in in the weapon it darn sure should already be seated.
just like when we first went to 30 round mags. it was a sin to allow the mag to touch the ground it would cause malfunctions. That turned out to be another myth.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)




----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Butler Ford said:


> There is one pretty good reason to drop a round or two out of your mags: on an AR or M1A tac reload and a closed bolt, a full mag may not seat at all or difficult at best.


That issue does exist with the steel-bodied, original design magazines. It has largely been corrected in modern magazines where the expectation is a full 30 rounds that seats fully with the bolt closed without extra effort. Some are better than others. YMMV.

I've always just hit the mag. From day one, I've never inserted and hoped for the best. I insert the magazine and smack the bottom plate. I treat my guns like a tool. I will make it work whether it wants to or not, and I will pay the price when I go too far.


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

Chipper said:


> Rotate mine every 6 months. Only load 28 in a 30, no reason just what I've always done. Same with pistol mags load a couple short 15 in a 17 etc. It's part of the 6 month clean and inspection of weapons. That sit and are not used but ready to rock at a moments notice.


Keep mine loaded all the time now. taught to only load 18 into a 20 rd or 28 into a 30 rd mag because the added compression can making seating a magazine difficult (i.e. need to slap it hard) and can cause a round to dislodge from the top and cause a jam.

agree that constant use is more wear than just being compressed....but I never had magazines loaded for more than a couple years so far.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Yep modern magazines are good to go in regards to leaving loaded for extended periods of time. I do like Chipper does and only load 28 rounds in a 30 round AR15 mag. 5.56 or 7.62x39.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

I have 25ish mags loaded all the time.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

I'm thinking about concealed carry. Just leave it loaded and ready go with the same mag all the time?


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Annie said:


> I'm thinking about concealed carry. Just leave it loaded and ready go with the same mag all the time?


Yes, that is certainly OK to do.

More importantly is to practice with the type of ammo that you are going to carry. In other words, find the right ammo and practice with that ammo as well as the mags that you are going to carry in that specific firearm.

Most of my semi auto handguns have no problems eating any and all ammo that I feed them but I do have one or two that are particular. 
They are the exception, not the norm.
Just a thought.

Otherwise to your OP question, load your mags up and don't worry about them!


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

I only ever shoot range ammo. But I carry defense ammo. That's no good?


----------



## StratMaster (Dec 26, 2017)

A Watchman said:


> I have 25ish mags loaded all the time.


Yep. I have a couple similar to this, can get about 24 full mags in. Ready to go at a firing station of my choice if the rioting hoards decide to go house-to-house in my neighborhood.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

StratMaster said:


> Yep. I have a couple similar to this, can get about 24 full mags in. Ready to go at a firing station of my choice if the rioting hoards decide to go house-to-house in my neighborhood.
> 
> View attachment 106795


I have those as well.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Annie said:


> I'm thinking about concealed carry. Just leave it loaded and ready go with the same mag all the time?


Carrying or sitting in the safe.... it's the same. Load 'em and fuhgeddabowd it.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Buy quality Magazines, keep them loaded and ready to go.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

I have in a desk drawer 5 USGI M-14 magazines in pouches that have sat loaded with 19 rounds in each for about 27 years now.

Springs are fine in them, checked them about a month ago.

I also have around 100, 20 and 30 round USGI M-16 mags loaded with 19 or 29 respectively.

Most of those are in 20 MM cans in bandoliers ready to go.

There are others, loaded for other guns.

The M-16 mags will also fit my 5.56 Galils.

I have a stack of Wilson-Rodgers SS 1911 mags that have been loaded for at least 15 years.

The AK drums don't count, they need to be wound up before use.

What is scary is the factor that like others, I live in a libtard state, the stuff may be in need for SD this summer.

Even the ***** AK mag springs were OK, unloaded a Poly mag loaded with now rare poly green case ammo from early on.

Put it all back in the mags and put them back in their place.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Annie said:


> Do the springs wear out if you keep them loaded? Do you need to switch them out? How often do they need changing? Do you keep them fully loaded?


Heard that rumor but dont think it hurts anything to load em and leave em. This old Sig I been lugging the past 25 years stays firmly packed except for one day a year when I go shoot it to keep my packing card up to date. Always works perfect. Not sure that gun knows how to fail to feed lol. Takes Germans to know how to make a gun. Much better than those trashy old 1911s. They prob get weak springs staying loaded all the time. Thats why the safest way to carry one is the ammo in the glove box and the gun in the trunk. Cant get weak springs or accidentally make them go off like that. Thats how I would carry one if I owned one anyway..which aint likely unless somebody gives it up for free.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Annie said:


> I only ever shoot range ammo. But I carry defense ammo. That's no good?


 @Slippy means that you should ensure your gun likes your defensive ammo. Run a few full magazines through it at your next range trip to be safe and confident that it will function properly when/if it's ever needed.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Annie said:


> I only ever shoot range ammo. But I carry defense ammo. That's no good?


Do both function will with the firearm?

I'm a proponent of having the 'good' ammo always loaded, ready to rock n roll. It must be reliable and accurate. Reliable as in does it go boom every trigger pull, and does it land on-target (where you're aiming at with the sights) consistently?

Use the cheap stuff to practice gun _handling_. Reloading, counting rounds, off-axis and weak-hand firing. Recognizing and correcting malfunctions such as failure to feed, failure to eject, squibs, stovepiping. Practice firing standing up, kneeling, laying on your side, laid out prone, using various heights as 'cover'.....


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

bigwheel said:


> Heard that rumor but dont think it hurts anything to load em and leave em. This old Sig I been lugging the past 25 years stays firmly packed except for one day a year when I go shoot it to keep my packing card up to date. Always works perfect. Not sure that gun knows how to fail to feed lol. Takes Germans to know how to make a gun. Much better than those trashy old 1911s. They prob get weak springs staying loaded all the time. Thats why the safest way to carry one is the ammo in the glove box and the gun in the trunk. Cant get weak springs or accidentally make them go off like that. Thats how I would carry one if I owned one anyway..which aint likely unless somebody gives it up for free.


You are a die hard on the 1911 aren't you???, can you walk and chew a plug at the same time?:vs_laugh:

The Wilson-Rodgers 1911 mags are a head above the Sig mags in every way.

The springs in the Sigs are fine but the bodies are made from crap, probably old T-34 hulls.

They should have never broken up Krupp Werk.

You can watch them rust in place, I parkerized mine to slow the process, remember I carry one myself.

As I have said before in here, I converted S&W stainless steel mags to fit the Sigs, work just fine and they don't rust!


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Old SF Guy said:


> Keep mine loaded all the time now. taught to only load 18 into a 20 rd or 28 into a 30 rd mag because the added compression can making seating a magazine difficult (i.e. need to slap it hard) and can cause a round to dislodge from the top and cause a jam.
> 
> agree that constant use is more wear than just being compressed....but I never had magazines loaded for more than a couple years so far.


Yes, that was also US Army policy in the late 60's with 20 round M16 mags. Only load 18.
We didn't have 30 rounders, I was in when Moses was a Corporal.

I have had East German 30 round AK mags sitting loaded and ready for over a decade now.
(Maybe with all the unrest I may actually clean the rifle. i can't remember how many years it's been:vs_laugh


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Back Pack Hack said:


> Do both function will with the firearm?
> 
> I'm a proponent of having the 'good' ammo always loaded, ready to rock n roll. It must be reliable and accurate. Reliable as in does it go boom every trigger pull, and does it land on-target (where you're aiming at with the sights) consistently?
> 
> Use the cheap stuff to practice gun _handling_. Reloading, counting rounds, off-axis and weak-hand firing. Recognizing and correcting malfunctions such as failure to feed, failure to eject, squibs, stovepiping. Practice firing standing up, kneeling, laying on your side, laid out prone, using various heights as 'cover'.....


Back in the hypo days we used .38 spc for target shooting and hot .357 for business. Shot up the duty stuff twice a year or so and got some new stuff course speaking wheel guns on that deal. Now not sure if city cops ever shoot up the good stuff. Now my last duty ammo was 15 years old or so. Finally shot it up and it worked fine. Got some .40 Cal Tactical..which seems to be made to shoot through heavy coats. 
https://le.vistaoutdoor.com/ammunition/federal/handgun/details.aspx?id=566


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Kauboy said:


> @Slippy means that you should ensure your gun likes your defensive ammo. Run a few full magazines through it at your next range trip to be safe and confident that it will function properly when/if it's ever needed.


It's what the range guy recommended. Hornady critical defense. I'll try it out next time. Thanks.


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

Empty mags and empty guns are just bricks. 

For self defense I keep a number of mags for different weapons (pistol, rifle, shotgun) loaded and ready to go. I do usually exercise the mags at the range and use a mix of JHP and FMJ in all calibers so I can’s say they stay full more than a month or two before being worked out. 

With that said, I do have a good collection of mag for everything. Never can have enough


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Annie said:


> It's what the range guy recommended. Hornady critical defense. I'll try it out next time. Thanks.


Excellent ammo that will likely work fine. It's just better to be absolutely sure it feeds and functions without any problems at all. You can deal with jams or failures on the range, taking all the time you need. When you need your defensive ammo, there's no time for foolin' around.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Kauboy said:


> Excellent ammo that will likely work fine. It's just better to be absolutely sure it feeds and functions without any problems at all. You can deal with jams or failures on the range, taking all the time you need. When you need your defensive ammo, there's no time for foolin' around.


Hornady critical defense and critical duty both outstanding rounds depending on your goal. I don't buy into a lot of this my gun don't like xxxx rounds in most cases there is a reason. If I own it it better shoot what I feed it.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Smitty901 said:


> Hornady critical defense and critical duty both outstanding rounds depending on your goal. I don't buy into a lot of this my gun don't like xxxx rounds in most cases there is a reason. If I own it it better shoot what I feed it.


So you would sell your car/truck if you got ahold of some 'bad gas'?


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Back Pack Hack said:


> So you would sell your car/truck if you got ahold of some 'bad gas'?


 Bad gas is one thing a firearm that doe not function as it should worthless.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Smitty901 said:


> Bad gas is one thing a firearm that doe not function as it should worthless.


Even if you 'feed' it 'bad ammo'?


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Back Pack Hack said:


> Even if you 'feed' it 'bad ammo'?


Bad ammo is another issue . Most factory ammo stored right is pretty good stuff.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Smitty901 said:


> Bad ammo is another issue . Most factory ammo stored right is pretty good stuff.


I hope you realize you just contradicted yourself. :tango_face_wink:


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Back Pack Hack said:


> I hope you realize you just contradicted yourself. :tango_face_wink:


 No there is a difference in a hand gun that malfunction due to the mechanical parts of the weapon not being able to fire a round and a round not firing for reasons of it's own.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

Annie said:


> Do the springs wear out if you keep them loaded? Do you need to switch them out? How often do they need changing? Do you keep them fully loaded?


How long do I keep my magazines loaded, . . . until I shoot them empty.

I've heard all kinds of theories on springs and mags, . . . never had one fail me yet, . . . I load em and park em, . . . they get shot when they get shot.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Smitty901 said:


> No there is a difference in a hand gun that malfunction due to the mechanical parts of the weapon not being able to fire a round and a round not firing for reasons of it's own.


Let me explain. First, let's quote what you posted:



Smitty901 said:


> ........ Most factory ammo stored right is pretty good stuff.


"*Most*" is the operative word. If "*mos*t" ammo is good, this means there is *some* ammo that is not. But you also stated:



Smitty901 said:


> ...........I don't buy into a lot of this my gun don't like xxxx rounds in most cases there is a reason. If I own it it better shoot what I feed it.


So, you're not going to 'buy into' bad ammo causing a malfunction?


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Back Pack Hack said:


> Let me explain. First, let's quote what you posted:
> 
> "*Most*" is the operative word. If "*mos*t" ammo is good, this means there is *some* ammo that is not. But you also stated:
> 
> So, you're not going to 'buy into' bad ammo causing a malfunction?


Ok..lets quit nagging at poor old Smitty. His wife just retired and sure hes already got PTSD from all the extra talking it aint used to listening to. I think the two of you should give each other a shirtless cyber hug and quit nit picking before we send Hawgrider and grandpas bone saw over there. Thanks.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

bigwheel said:


> Ok..lets quit nagging at poor old Smitty. His wife just retired and sure hes already got PTSD from all the extra talking it aint used to listening to. I think the two of you should give each other a shirtless cyber hug and quit nit picking before we send Hawgrider and grandpas bone saw over there. Thanks.


I'm not nagging. I'm just trying to figure out what he's _really_ saying.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Well not being an official translator on here but he seemed to be saying if the gun liked he did too. They both like hard ball military stuff following that rabbit back to the den.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Smitty901 said:


> Hornady critical defense and critical duty both outstanding rounds depending on your goal. I don't buy into a lot of this my gun don't like xxxx rounds in most cases there is a reason. If I own it it better shoot what I feed it.


Indeed, and fair enough. But you have to try it to know. Hence the recommendation that she put a few magazines through it. There are absolutely bad combinations of feed ramp/bullet nose mixes that will jam up a good gun. Best to find that out on the range.
That said, I've never owned a gun that won't fire a Hornady.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Kauboy said:


> Indeed, and fair enough. But you have to try it to know. Hence the recommendation that she put a few magazines through it. There are absolutely bad combinations of feed ramp/bullet nose mixes that will jam up a good gun. Best to find that out on the range.
> That said, I've never owned a gun that won't fire a Hornady.


 When I want the best hand gun or rifle Hornady is my go to. For the rifle they produce the best repeatable groups over a wide range of rounds.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

The only mags that I keep loaded are my duty weapon, off duty weapon, home defense subgun, shotgun and one AR. I practice with those enough that they are never loaded for extended periods. Yes, magazine springs will fatigue over time and become unreliable.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

csi-tech said:


> The only mags that I keep loaded are my duty weapon, off duty weapon, home defense subgun, shotgun and one AR. I practice with those enough that they are never loaded for extended periods. Yes, magazine springs will fatigue over time and become unreliable.


They will fatigue with use. (compression and decompression)
They will not fatigue solely due to static compression from remaining fully loaded.

Once a spring takes its "set", either by static compression or cycling, that's it. It will only wear out from that point through dynamic use.
The "set" taken from either static compression or through cycling is roughly equal, and insufficient to determine that keeping a magazine unloaded is the best option.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

I have some 9mm FS 92 mags that were loaded in 2006. Like the water test do you think it is long enough ? Time to test them.
These are the exact same as standard issue M9 mags.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Kauboy said:


> Always loaded, all the time.
> 
> Springs wear out through use, not through static compression.
> A magazine spring that is constantly loaded and unloaded will wear out faster than a fully loaded mag spring sitting on the shelf for 20 years.


Exactly that.....

of course think about the magazines that are used by Marines on the rifle range...loaded unloaded loaded unloaded...x 1,000's of times...


----------



## patrioteer (May 21, 2018)

I am the armorer for my police department. We are not big, only about 29 officers, but unlike most PD's we shoot a lot. In the old days every time we had a training, or a qualification, or just shooting practice we would unload our duty ammo and load up our range ammo. Eventually we had to replace some springs and even followers. Then we decided to just buy everyone 4 more magazines and leave the duty mags full of duty ammo and just leave them loaded until it's time to replace the duty ammo. There was an immediate and marked reduction in wear and tear on the mags. Now duty mags get loaded and stay loaded for about 2 years. The duty ammo is shot and then they are checked over and reloaded. No one has reported any issues and I am replacing a lot less mag springs.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

patrioteer said:


> I am the armorer for my police department. We are not big, only about 29 officers, but unlike most PD's we shoot a lot. In the old days every time we had a training, or a qualification, or just shooting practice we would unload our duty ammo and load up our range ammo. Eventually we had to replace some springs and even followers. Then we decided to just buy everyone 4 more magazines and leave the duty mags full of duty ammo and just leave them loaded until it's time to replace the duty ammo. There was an immediate and marked reduction in wear and tear on the mags. Now duty mags get loaded and stay loaded for about 2 years. The duty ammo is shot and then they are checked over and reloaded. No one has reported any issues and I am replacing a lot less mag springs.


 Nothing like the real world to screw up a myth.


----------

